# What do you do with you expired car seats



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

I am wandering what I can do with my expired car seats instead of throwing them in the garbage. It just seems like a waste. I know they can not be reused but can they donated for research or broken down and recycled?


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I know that CPS Techs will accept expired car seats and use them for demonstration. Below is a link to find one in your area. Other than that, I think that they simply become landfill







.

https://ssl13.cyzap.net/dzapps/dbzap...afekidscertSQL


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Our IKEA had car seat recycling last fall. You may want to see if something like that happens in your area. Otherwise pretty much the only option is to toss them.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I let DH smash them to pieces. But yeah, if you can find a place that will recycle the plastic, that's even better.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

DD has one at her grandparents that is her TV watching/video game playing seat there.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
DD has one at her grandparents that is her TV watching/video game playing seat there.

That's a pretty good idea!


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

this is the first time I heard that they "expire". How do you know the expiration date??


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

The expiration date is often printed somewhere on the bottom/back of the seat. If not, then you should at least be able to find the date of manufacture. Most car seats expire 6 years post DOM, but there is some variation, so you could look in your user's guide if you're not sure (or contact the company if you no longer have your guide).

Someone gifted me with an expired car seat when I was a kid (maybe 9?) that I used with my dolls. I LOVED playing with it. This is only an option if you'd be giving it to someone who you know wouldn't use it with a real child. But it provided me with hours and hours of fun (and began my car seat obsession!).

Lex


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

At the childcare centre I used to work at we used to use the bucket seats as rocking chairs for the babies.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

But don't *just* set them at the curb. Many people don't know that seats expire and may pick up a "perfectly good" seat off the curb to use.







Remove the cover, cut the straps, destroy or mark the shell as "damaged" somehow. I threw away the components separately so people wouldn't be tempted to reassemble the seat if they saw it.

I believe that some covers can be reused. Try craigslist or ebay. Base, straps and buckles need to be tossed for sure, though.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

I love the recycling idea, I hope that picks up more around here


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
But don't *just* set them at the curb. Many people don't know that seats expire and may pick up a "perfectly good" seat off the curb to use.







Remove the cover, cut the straps, destroy or mark the shell as "damaged" somehow. I threw away the components separately so people wouldn't be tempted to reassemble the seat if they saw it.

I believe that some covers can be reused. Try craigslist or ebay. Base, straps and buckles need to be tossed for sure, though.

That's a great idea, especially if someone tried to resell it...


----------



## skolbut (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I also read somewhere to write on it with an indelible marker "EXPIRED DO NOT USE" when you trash it. ESPECIALLY if it has been in an accident. Mark it up the best you can.


----------

